# [CHARGEMENT] System.map not found

## marc.driver

Grub semble marcher pas mal, après pas mal de vissicitudes et recherches...

Lors du chargement, j'ai aperçu furtivement une erreur:

```
System.map not found. Unable to check symbols
```

J'ai cherché sur la toile mais la seule chose que j'aie vue est:

C'est parceque le kernel n'a pas été fait manuellement (donc avec genkernel)

Je trouve cela un peu bizarre, d'autant plus que je trouve bien un system.map correspondant à mon kernel dans la répertoire '/boot!

Quelqu'un en saurait-il plus?

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

j'ai eu ce problème, et il ne m'a pas posé de problème. En effet, je crois qu'il est apparu avec l'arrivée d'un nouveau kernel et la variabe USE symlink. Après l'avoir installé, tout est redevenu normal. Est-ce réellement la cause, je ne peux pas te le confirmé puisque dans la partie anglaise du forum, tu trouveras beaucoup de monde avec ce problème, enfin cette alerte, puisque problème cela ne pose pas. Tappe carément ton alerte et tu verras.

----------

## marc.driver

Mick Tux,

 *Quote:*   

> je crois qu'il est apparu avec l'arrivée d'un nouveau kernel et la variabe USE symlink. Après l'avoir installé, tout est redevenu normal.

 

Tu veux dire que tu as installé 'symlink'?

Comment? Si je fais un 

```
emerge symlink
```

 il me renvoie un:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "symlink".
```

Ai-je mal interprété ce que tu as écrit?

 *Quote:*   

> ...dans la partie anglaise du forum, tu trouveras beaucoup de monde avec ce problème, enfin cette alerte, puisque problème cela ne pose pas. Tappe carément ton alerte et tu verras.

 

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je n'ai rien trouvé de significatif, j'avais tapé exactement le texte de l'alerte (qui est mentionné plus haut).

----------

## Mickael

Non, symlink c''est juste une variable USE, qui te permets de faire automatiquement le lien symbolique /usr/src/linux pointant vers les sources du noyau que tu utilises (cf la doc sur genkernel et la mise à jour du noyo).

un lien : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3108055-highlight-.html#3108055

----------

## nemo13

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Lors du chargement, j'ai aperçu furtivement une erreur:
> 
> ```
> System.map not found. Unable to check symbols
> ```
> ...

 

Bonsoir,

J'avais eu le problème LA

et c'est pas important ( pas beau; mais pô grave )

Ce week, j'ai trouvé un début d'explication en faisant la manip suivante :

voulant me lancer plus dans le ~x86 je me suis fait une copie de l'ensemble de mon système sur une seule partition. En bootant sur cette nouvelle partition : plus de problème de system.map.

En résumé dans mon cas 

si

/ ; /boot et /usr sont sur des partitions différentes ---> message d'erreur pour System.map

si 

/ ; /boot et /usr sont sur la même partition -------> plus de message d'erreur

Si avoir tout le système sur la même partition ne te génes pas : essayes

A+:jlp

----------

## geekounet

D'après le lien qu'à donné MickTux, ça n'arrive que quand /usr est séparé, /boot n'a pas d'importance. D'ailleurs chez moi, j'ai un /boot séparé sur toutes mes machines et j'ai pas d'erreur.

----------

## nemo13

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> D'après le lien qu'à donné MickTux, ça n'arrive que quand /usr est séparé, /boot n'a pas d'importance. D'ailleurs chez moi, j'ai un /boot séparé sur toutes mes machines et j'ai pas d'erreur.

 

j'en étais arrivé à la même conclusion  :Wink: 

mais c'est benêt car , le sous-rèp game est dans /usr et un truc comme ut2004 te bouffe 6G.

pas à dire les jeux c'est encombrant!

j'envisages donc de monter /usr/games sur une partition à part pour reintégrer /usr sous /.

A+

----------

## marc.driver

Chez moi, tout est séparé!

Mais si ce n'est pas important, je pense que je vais laisser cela de côté, en attendant qu'ils corrigent le bug   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Pour ma part j'ai eu cette alerte alors que rien n'est séparé. Puis cela à fini par disparaître....

----------

## chipsterjulien

Pour rajouter de l'eau au moulin, j'ai une erreur moi aussi au démarage avec une étoile jaune et je n'ai pas le /usr de séparé mais par contre j'ai bien le /boot sur une partition différente

Si quelqu'un connait la solution pour éviter d'avoir ceci au démarage ca serait pas mal car je trouve que ca fait moche  :Very Happy: 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

L'explication est ici, la solution est là, et si vraiment çà ne veut pas, tu passes au dernier baselayout instable, dans lequel les développeurs ont choisi de chercher le fichier System.map dans différents endroits :

```

      for cfg in /lib/modules/${KV}/build /usr/src/linux-${KV} \

                 /boot /usr/src/linux ""

      do

         cfg="${cfg}/System.map"

         [[ -f ${cfg} ]] && break

      done

      [[ -n ${cfg} ]] && cfg="-F ${cfg}"

```

Donc, tout dépend de ton partitionnement :

 - si tu as une partition /usr séparée, le System.map sera cherché dans le /boot

 - si en plus, tu as une partition /boot séparée, il sera cherché à la racine /

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ ls /
> 
> bin   data  distpack  home  lost+found  mnt  proc  sbin  System.map  tmp  var
> ...

 

Donc, dans ce cas, à toi de le copier au bon endroit.

----------

## chipsterjulien

Ok, je vais essayer

Merci bien en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

A savoir que ce fichier ne sert a pas grand chose : ça sert juste a pouvoir afficher les noms des symboles et pas seulement des adresses mémoire lors des backtraces pendant les kernel panic... un truc assez mineur donc...

C'est donc peut-etre pas la peine de se prendre la tete...

----------

## marc.driver

 *Quote:*   

> Donc, tout dépend de ton partitionnement :
> 
> - si tu as une partition /usr séparée, le System.map sera cherché dans le /boot 

 

Chez moi donc, le /usr est séparé et le system.map dans /boot...   :Very Happy: 

et le problème est toujours là!

 *Quote:*   

> C'est donc peut-etre pas la peine de se prendre la tete...

 

J'en étais arrivé à la même conclusion  :Exclamation: 

----------

## geekounet

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Donc, tout dépend de ton partitionnement :
> 
> - si tu as une partition /usr séparée, le System.map sera cherché dans le /boot  
> 
> Chez moi donc, le /usr est séparé et le system.map dans /boot...  
> ...

 

Si tu le met dans /boot, ça implique qu'il doit être monté automatiquement au démarrage.

----------

## netfab

Il faut également vérifier dans le fichier /sbin/modules-update si le code est le même : celui que j'ai donné précédemment, c'est pour baselayout 1.12.1.

Si le System.map n'est pas recherché de la même manière dans les précédentes versions, il faut alors adapter.

----------

